# Best Steroid



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2012)

Which steroid is your favorite? The _best steroid_ for you? The one that has given you the most gains, biggest pumps, greatest strength, or anything at all.

Which steroid do you wish you never had to come off of?

I have only used Test & the feeling on it was amazing. You notice a huge difference after the first couple of pins in your attitude and energy and sex drive


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

If I have to choose just 1 hands down test! It can be used to make you feel better Hence TRT or to make you grow. With relativlty no sides nature didnt create to begin with.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2012)

Tren...let's face it, it's king.  Great for me because i never get any bad sides and i always see the best gains.


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 25, 2012)

Test is the best one for me


----------



## weights=life (Apr 25, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Tren...let's face it, it's king.  Great for me because i never get any bad sides and i always see the best gains.




agreed! tren works well with me i must have been a cow in a previous life....


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

For me it is testosterone!!  might not put the most mass on etc but sure makes me feel great!!


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 25, 2012)

For me, it's tren hands down.  I've ran test, deca, dbol, and a little winny tablets before, but tren is no doubt my fav.  Just with tren it wrecked my lipids.

Oh and did i mention it made me horny as hell.  The wife actually had to stay away from me!


----------



## HH (Apr 26, 2012)

Testosterone hands down!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

dbol.  I love being strong, aggressive, bloated and awesome.  Dbol gets me there.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2012)

bull testicles they are loaded with test, I scramble them baby every morning


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr P said:


> bull testicles they are loaded with test, I scramble them baby every morning


 
when I was a kid my pops friend was freaking huge and he used to tell us that he would blend bullz balls and drink them in a shake lol


----------



## cokezero (Apr 26, 2012)

Test for me. mix it with a little deca.. Ya baby.... Nothing like those deca pumps!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

Well only used test and dbol, but I'll have to go with test...can't wait to try the king tren though...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tren, besides the fact that at this very second while I'm typing this I wanna snatch this loud mouth ghetto fuck up by the throat cuz he can't shut the fuck up for 5 seconds to breath while I'm on break. Other then that, it's the tits.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 26, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Tren, besides the fact that at this very second while I'm typing this I wanna snatch this loud mouth ghetto fuck up by the throat cuz he can't shut the fuck up for 5 seconds to breath while I'm on break. Other then that, it's the tits.



lol...ahhh Tren...bringing out the murderer in all of us


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tes..
..
.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2012)

Toss-up: Tren for potency, Test for overall well-being and stacking with anything else. 

I'd not run Tren without Test so for me it's a tie


----------



## futurefreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Tren Replacement Therapy

FF


----------



## Bodybuilder (May 1, 2012)

Test will always be king. I mean lets face it guys what would all other compounds be without test.


----------



## mike4563 (May 2, 2012)

in my limited experience of test and dbol. I'd have to say dbol. I fucking lovedp them. 

oooooosh


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 2, 2012)

Tren for the win.    4 weeks in and very impressed allready


----------



## gymrat827 (May 2, 2012)

Test/Tren/Anavar


----------



## chicken wing (May 2, 2012)

Tren and test for me


----------



## Bodybuilder (May 2, 2012)

Surprized mo one has said primo.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 2, 2012)

Tren for me.


----------



## MTgirl (May 2, 2012)

Mr P said:


> bull testicles they are loaded with test, I scramble them baby every morning



There's a huge ranch here that castrates the bulls and then freezes the testicles.  In the middle of the summer, they have the Testicle Festivle and thaw them and cook them up.  It's a huge ordeal...lol!


----------



## Mrs P (May 2, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> There's a huge ranch here that castrates the bulls and then freezes the testicles.  In the middle of the summer, they have the Testicle Festivle and thaw them and cook them up.  It's a huge ordeal...lol!




Oh no!!!! I have a feeling this festival will be our next vacation  =S


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 2, 2012)

My buddies son lives in that town too, or damn close. I heard all about the testicle festival and bikers lol.

Beautiful place right there, looks like Oregon.


----------



## cranium85 (May 15, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> There's a huge ranch here that castrates the bulls and then freezes the testicles.  In the middle of the summer, they have the Testicle Festivle and thaw them and cook them up.  It's a huge ordeal...lol!



tried them they aint that bad once their deep fried... some ppl LOVE that shit....and by the way tons of protein


----------



## Malevolence (May 15, 2012)

Well since my sex drive is like when I was 18 I will have to say Test. I am having sex twice a day and sometimes I even wake my wife up so she can enjoy it too.  I do notice I am a little more aggressive but I think it is in check.  I am taking Deca and winni too but their uses stop when I walk out of the gym. Never tried Tren but based on the Prior posts I am considering it for my next!!


----------



## SHRUGS (May 15, 2012)

Test is king. Always will be. All the rest is just fun stuff to play with


----------



## DADAWG (May 15, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Test is king. Always will be. All the rest is just fun stuff to play with



i cant say it any better than shrugs did.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 25, 2015)

Years ago pharma grade dbol 

Today test.


----------



## hugol (Sep 7, 2015)

How do you use it??


----------



## Spongy (Sep 7, 2015)

hugol said:


> How do you use it??


how do you use what?


----------



## hugol (Sep 7, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> Tren...let's face it, it's king.  Great for me because i never get any bad sides and i always see the best gains.



How do you use it ?


----------



## hugol (Sep 7, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> For me, it's tren hands down.  I've ran test, deca, dbol, and a little winny tablets before, but tren is no doubt my fav.  Just with tren it wrecked my lipids.
> 
> Oh and did i mention it made me horny as hell.  The wife actually had to stay away from me!



Do you use with anything else? ?


----------



## R1rider (Sep 7, 2015)

Georgia said:


> Which steroid is your favorite? The _best steroid_ for you? The one that has given you the most gains, biggest pumps, greatest strength, or anything at all.
> 
> Which steroid do you wish you never had to come off of?
> 
> I have only used Test & the feeling on it was amazing. You notice a huge difference after the first couple of pins in your attitude and energy and sex drive



The best for me is Low dose 250/week teste and npp 300/week

Most gains- 750 deca and 300 test e with dbol kickstart for 6 weeks, also just 500 test e for 12 weeks and 30 mg dbol for 6 weeks(my first cycle, gained 50 solid lbs)

greatest strength- 500 test e and 500 npp

I wish i could just cruise on 250 test e and 250 npp or deca forever....


----------



## Magical (Sep 24, 2015)

topmedex said:


> I can help you with roids, write me to PM



Selling illegal substances on this board is not allowed


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2015)

topmedex said:


> I can help you with roids, write me to PM



How does one write u to pm? Letter to the house? AOL instant message?


----------



## sdawg (Oct 4, 2015)

Tren....Bad A-- stuff, gotta love it!


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 20, 2015)

Trembolone <3


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 20, 2015)

Str8 trenbolone!!!!!


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 20, 2015)

Hated Tren, very bad sides.  Lethargic, sweats 24/7.  I would say test 600 deca 600 with a dbol kick!!


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 21, 2015)

Tren...... makes me want to scream profanity and I feel like I am going to incredible hulk after deadlifting like a maniac


----------



## AjSam (Nov 22, 2015)

Test has been great, and helped me make improvements in many areas.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 23, 2015)

Testosterone is my very favorite I love the feeling I get on it, and it is not to bad for your health. Second favorite would be NPP that stuff is amazing all my best personal records were accomplished while I was on test E/NPP.


----------



## Wunderpus (Nov 24, 2015)

Test for me. Tren is second. 

However, I find myself craving tren when I'm off, and hating it while I'm on... I have a sort of "battered wife's syndrome" with tren. And no, I don't have daddy issues


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 24, 2015)

Love my test but tren is equally awesome


----------



## thqmas (Nov 27, 2015)

daisyxugao said:


> Hello friends, this is Daisy, sales rep from Landmark, we are honest manufacturer of raw steroid powders, anyone interested in these products?



No. 10****ingchar


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 27, 2015)

Neg!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicoKiraly (Nov 28, 2015)

Trenbolone acetate.


----------



## landmarkamy (Dec 2, 2015)

Tren,with DECA


----------

